# Printable Tarot Cards



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's the link: 
http://www.thetarotdeck.com/rider-waite-smith-tarot-deck-images/


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wait I don't see Roxy's Tarot Cards????


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the link Frighteners Entertainment!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> Wait I don't see Roxy's Tarot Cards????


Bless your heart, Joisey

I love the artwork on these cards. No crayons involved here


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> Wait I don't see Roxy's Tarot Cards????


Reference: Tarot Challenge

Ours have more character. Or would that be - characters.


----------

